# Problems with tightVNC Server



## johnsilver123 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello

I am trying to install tightvnc on my VDS (shell?) computer that at the time of purchasing had already had a tightvnc folder included so I know the feature must be apart of the package.

Anyways I follow the instructions on [http://www.freshports.org/net/tightvnc] and I am unsure on what to do next.

After I did the long installation I type "make config"

Then this pops up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





After I see this I then leave the [X] alone and I press [ok]

and this happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (nothing)

so it goes to the next input line and I'm not sure what to type in

I don't notice any differences in my running processes (on the VDS) but I decide to log in anyways with tightvnc VIEWER on my home desktop (a different computer) and I get an error






I get an error that I cannot connect so I am puzzled as to what I should do to set this tightvnc up on my VDS

Can anyone help me? It would be greatly appreciated! Thank you for your time!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2009)

johnsilver123 said:
			
		

> After I did the long installation I type "make config"


You need to *make install*

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

Read the ports(7) man page.  

"make config" just pops up the ports configuration screen.

"make install" will actually do the download, configure, compile, and install.


----------



## johnsilver123 (Sep 21, 2009)

I love you both ^^


----------



## johnsilver123 (Sep 21, 2009)

```
-DSHAPE                                                                                                        -DGCCUSESGAS -DSTATIC_COLOR -DAVOID_GLYPHBLT -DPIXPRIV   -DNDEBUG   -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO  -DDDXOSINIT -DSERVER_LOCK -DDDXOSFATALERROR -DDDXTIME  hextile.c
In file included from ../../include/misc.h:83,
                 from ../../include/screenint.h:53,
                 from ../../include/scrnintstr.h:52,
                 from rfb.h:26,
                 from hextile.c:27:
/usr/local/include/X11/Xmd.h:155: warning: ISO C90 does not support `long long'
rm -f zlib.o
cc -c -O2 -pipe -ansi -pedantic -Dasm=__asm  -I. -I../../../.././/exports/include/X11 -I../../../.././/include/fonts -I../../../.././/exports/include/X11      -I../../cfb -I../../mfb -I../../mi -I../../include -I../../os            -I../../../.././/../include -I/usr/local/include -L/usr/local/lib  -I../../../.././ -I../../../.././/exports/include  -DCSRG_BASED -DSHAPE                                                                                                        -DGCCUSESGAS -DSTATIC_COLOR -DAVOID_GLYPHBLT -DPIXPRIV   -DNDEBUG   -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO  -DDDXOSINIT -DSERVER_LOCK -DDDXOSFATALERROR -DDDXTIME  zlib.c
In file included from ../../include/misc.h:83,
                 from ../../include/screenint.h:53,
                 from ../../include/scrnintstr.h:52,
                 from rfb.h:26,
                 from zlib.c:34:
/usr/local/include/X11/Xmd.h:155: warning: ISO C90 does not support `long long'
rm -f tight.o
cc -c -O2 -pipe -ansi -pedantic -Dasm=__asm  -I. -I../../../.././/exports/include/X11 -I../../../.././/include/fonts -I../../../.././/exports/include/X11      -I../../cfb -I../../mfb -I../../mi -I../../include -I../../os            -I../../../.././/../include -I/usr/local/include -L/usr/local/lib  -I../../../.././ -I../../../.././/exports/include  -DCSRG_BASED -DSHAPE                                                                                                        -DGCCUSESGAS -DSTATIC_COLOR -DAVOID_GLYPHBLT -DPIXPRIV   -DNDEBUG   -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO  -DDDXOSINIT -DSERVER_LOCK -DDDXOSFATALERROR -DDDXTIME  tight.c
In file included from ../../include/misc.h:83,
                 from ../../include/screenint.h:53,
                 from ../../include/scrnintstr.h:52,
                 from rfb.h:26,
                 from tight.c:28:
/usr/local/include/X11/Xmd.h:155: warning: ISO C90 does not support `long long'
rm -f cursor.o
cc -c -O2 -pipe -ansi -pedantic -Dasm=__asm  -I. -I../../../.././/exports/include/X11 -I../../../.././/include/fonts -I../../../.././/exports/include/X11      -I../../cfb -I../../mfb -I../../mi -I../../include -I../../os            -I../../../.././/../include -I/usr/local/include -L/usr/local/lib  -I../../../.././ -I../../../.././/exports/include  -DCSRG_BASED -DSHAPE                                                                                                        -DGCCUSESGAS -DSTATIC_COLOR -DAVOID_GLYPHBLT -DPIXPRIV   -DNDEBUG   -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO  -DDDXOSINIT -DSERVER_LOCK -DDDXOSFATALERROR -DDDXTIME  cursor.c
In file included from ../../include/misc.h:83,
                 from ../../include/screenint.h:53,
                 from ../../include/scrnintstr.h:52,
                 from rfb.h:26,
                 from cursor.c:26:
/usr/local/include/X11/Xmd.h:155: warning: ISO C90 does not support `long long'
rm -f libvnc.a
ar clq libvnc.a init.o sockets.o kbdptr.o cmap.o draw.o cutpaste.o        dispcur.o sprite.o rfbserver.o translate.o httpd.o auth.o        rre.o corre.o stats.o hextile.o zlib.o tight.o cursor.o
ranlib libvnc.a
cc -o Xvnc -O2 -pipe -ansi -pedantic -Dasm=__asm     -L../.././/exports/lib  dix/libdix.a os/libos.a ../.././/lib/Xau/libXau.a ../.././/lib/Xdmcp/libXdmcp.a ../.././/exports/lib/libfont.a  hw/vnc/libvnc.a ../.././/../libvncauth/libvncauth.a /usr/local/lib/libjpeg.a cfb/libcfb.a cfb16/libcfb.a cfb24/libcfb.a cfb32/libcfb.a mfb/libmfb.a dix/libxpstubs.a mi/libmi.a Xext/libext.a                                -lz -lm   -L/usr[color="Red"]/local/lib -ljpeg -lz -lcrypt -Wl,-R,/usr/lib
===>  Installing for tightvnc-1.3.10_2
===>   tightvnc-1.3.10_2 depends on executable: showrgb - found
===>   tightvnc-1.3.10_2 depends on executable: xauth - found
===>   tightvnc-1.3.10_2 depends on package: xorg-fonts>=7.2 - found
===>   tightvnc-1.3.10_2 depends on file: /usr/local/jdk1.5.0/bin/java - found
===>   tightvnc-1.3.10_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xaw7.pc - found
===>   tightvnc-1.3.10_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if net/tightvnc already installed
===>   tightvnc-1.3.10_2 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of net/tightvnc
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/tightvnc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/tightvnc.
---------# make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for net/tightvnc
===>   Deinstalling tightvnc-1.3.10_2
---------# make reinstall[/color]
===>  Installing for tightvnc-1.3.10_2
===>   tightvnc-1.3.10_2 depends on executable: showrgb - found
===>   tightvnc-1.3.10_2 depends on executable: xauth - found
===>   tightvnc-1.3.10_2 depends on package: xorg-fonts>=7.2 - found
===>   tightvnc-1.3.10_2 depends on file: /usr/local/jdk1.5.0/bin/java - found
===>   tightvnc-1.3.10_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xaw7.pc - found
===>   tightvnc-1.3.10_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>   tightvnc-1.3.10_2 depends on shared library: jpeg.10 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if net/tightvnc already installed
Copying Xvnc/programs/Xserver/Xvnc -> /usr/local/bin/Xvnc
Copying Xvnc/programs/Xserver/Xvnc.man -> /usr/local/man/man1/Xvnc.1
Copying vncviewer/vncviewer -> /usr/local/bin/vncviewer
Copying vncviewer/vncviewer.man -> /usr/local/man/man1/vncviewer.1
Copying vncpasswd/vncpasswd -> /usr/local/bin/vncpasswd
Copying vncpasswd/vncpasswd.man -> /usr/local/man/man1/vncpasswd.1
Copying vncconnect/vncconnect -> /usr/local/bin/vncconnect
Copying vncconnect/vncconnect.man -> /usr/local/man/man1/vncconnect.1
Copying vncserver -> /usr/local/bin/vncserver
Copying vncserver.man -> /usr/local/man/man1/vncserver.1
install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 /usr/ports/net/tightvnc/work/vnc_unixsrc/classes/*.* /usr/local/share/tightvnc/classes
===>   Compressing manual pages for tightvnc-1.3.10_2
===>   Registering installation for tightvnc-1.3.10_2
===> SECURITY REPORT:
      This port has installed the following files which may act as network
      servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
/usr/local/bin/Xvnc
/usr/local/bin/vncviewer

      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.

      For more information, and contact details about the security
      status of this software, see the following webpage:
[url]http://www.tightvnc.com/[/url]
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 22, 2009)

Now would be a good time to read the vncserver man page


----------

